

Peas: Ruby-based Docker PaaS - tombh
https://github.com/tombh/peas

======
deedubaya
With the recent big reductions in AWS costs, and Heroku not helping pass that
savings on to their users, I'm looking for a new platform to move my apps to.
It would be nice to have something very heroku like.

~~~
dragon13
[http://deis.io/overview/](http://deis.io/overview/)

------
bstar77
Very excited to see how this project progresses. It appears to be right in
line with what I need right now. I've standardized my app architecture on
Docker, but have not had the time to mature the instance management and
deployment process.

I'm currently using capistrano, but it's feeling limited for my use case as I
have to manage several "always running" servers plus hundreds of cpu intensive
workers. Finding a good way to manage those workers across several cloud
platforms and my own hardware has not been simple.

~~~
tombh
Thanks. Well fingers crossed it matures in the right direction. I'd hope that
it'll become a simple solution to just throw up on a VPS and get apps deployed
without the fuss of managing Apache, Virtualhosts, PHP/Ruby/Node/etc binaries,
databases and whatnot. I like to think of Peas as the next logical step up
from Dokku.

To be fair Deis already does a good job of this.

~~~
bashcoder
One issue with Deis is that it depends on Chef Server. As an admin, I've
happily left that whole model far behind. For me that single dependency is a
deal breaker.

~~~
andyl
Me too - dependency on Chef Server is instant no-go.

------
sergiotapia
Speaking of Heroku-like deployments, is there something I can install on a
blank DigitalOcean VPS and have it configure a simple PostgreSQL instance and
whatever dependancies I have in my Gemfile?

Then I can deploy with a single command?

I have done this a ton of times with Capistrano but it's always a pain in the
ass for new projects because I need to install Nginx, PostgreSQL, RVM, Ruby
version, etc etc etc. Lots of busywork I don't really care about.

~~~
wx196
Try [https://www.cloud66.com/](https://www.cloud66.com/), it does what you
want, but for some money.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Cloud66 is kind of incredible, I was an early beta tester for them and they
really are hitting an interesting price/value point wrt managing complex
systems.

------
neom
This is really awesome, let me know if you want some credit to test building
it on DigitalOcean support, john@

